# Dell monitor - is i possible to connect SCART & DVD player?



## JonnyBut (May 21, 2008)

Hello, I'm about to buy DELL ULTRASHARP 2408WFP
24-inch Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor and wonder (with the right connections / converters) will i be able to connect my BT Vision set top box using a converter from SCART and also my Sony DVD player to the monitor and have them successfully run? I'm not expert in this area - appreciate any advice and reccomendations. Thanks.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi, welcome to TSFs Home Theater forum!! The following links may help...

http://www.maplin.co.uk/searchtemplate.asp?criteria=VGA%20TO%20SCART%20ADAPTER

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCART-to-VGA-Adapter_W0QQitemZ300227105055QQihZ020QQcategoryZ32837QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

Depending on where you are in the world!!

:wave:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

JonnyBut said:


> Hello, I'm about to buy DELL ULTRASHARP 2408WFP
> 24-inch Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor and wonder (with the right connections / converters) will i be able to connect my BT Vision set top box using a converter from SCART and also my Sony DVD player to the monitor and have them successfully run? I'm not expert in this area - appreciate any advice and reccomendations. Thanks.


Hi, I have the same monitor. Magic isn't it? It has so many input options

I am feeding the computer in via the DVI-D input and video from my recorder/tuner from a composite output into the Composite input of the Dell.

If I want just TV I press the Dell Menu button (first from the left) to the Compost position - that gives full screen to TV/Recorder.

If I want to use computer and have TV, then I use the PIP (Picture in picture) feature. with the option to have the large PIP in the top right position. The Dell Monitor is big enough to allow that and have programmes running in the other part of the screen.

The scart connector is virtually a composite video signal. With a cheap adaptor you can then use a simple audio/visual cable (three conductors) 

Yellow = video <---<< this goes into the Composite on the Dell monitor.
white = Left audio
Red = Right Audio...

I feed the audio into the Sound Blaster 7+1 for great sound!


As Stressfreesoul recommends, I suggest this scart to phono adaptor:
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=13372&doy=23m5&C=SO&U=strat15

And the Phono cable:
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=32572&C=Maplin&U=SearchTop&T=phono%20lead&doy=23m5

I have tried the s-video link but I have found that the composite gives me best picture...


----------

